# 4 new ones



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Sinking twitch








Topwater








Sinking twitch








Sinking twitch








That One I used diff paint , looks real good in some light. Hard to take pic of it from glare.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks good Jesse


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Dam they look great!!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

you're getting real good at it Jesse. they are sure purdy.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

nice lookin pluggage... when you want to get serious about plug building, we'll make a trip to PA to my buds place and get you all the good hard wood you'll ever need... maple in 5 different varieties, walnut, oak, all the exotics, and the best part of it, it's free...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

I got 6 mahogany twitch baits on drier right now.


----------

